# Jana Moderátorka x 7



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Jana!

 
According to our econometric models, you have helped
foreros 7,000 times.  This Micro/Macro/Metric is a leading indicator of
of your qualities as a fine colleague.  Wishing you buckets of utiles, and thousands more posts,

Un quabrazo,
cuchu

 per La Profe​ ​


----------



## ElaineG

Wow. Incredibile!

To the best colleague a woman (or panda) could have, (all images are failing today phooey!) (imagine exploding champagne here) -- I've learned so much from you, both style and substance!  Keep it up!


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations Jana!

And to celebrate the occasion, and to give us all a but more time to think about all the good Jana does for us, we'd like to announce we have disabled the PM system!

Please take this time to reflect on Jana's good deeds


----------



## Agnès E.

Thanks to you, our knowledge is in perpetual progression.

Merci, Jana ! Joyeux postiversaire !


----------



## Mei

Congratulatinos Jana!!!! 

Mei


----------



## fenixpollo

More than a forera, more than a mod... you've become a *mentor* here.  Congratulations, and _Thank You,_ Jana!


----------



## heidita

Jana , I'm always impressed by your vast knowledge.

Congratulations, ¡Enhorabuena! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations Jana!​ 
and​ 
 Thank You  ​ 
** * * * * * **​ 
Cheers!​ 



La Reine V​


----------



## Henryk

Blahopřání.
Glückwunsch!
Congratulations!

You're an indispensable part of the WR forums. Keep it up!


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Thank you Jana for all your input!

Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## Vanda

Jana

In token of appreciation for your help 

I send you a kolonáda water color 

direct from Karlovy Vary!

and 7.000 thanks direct from Belo Horizonte!


----------



## Elisa68

Congratulazioni Jana! Sei davvero una mod coi fiocchi !!!!!


----------



## lsp

I found this appropriately enough in the Teacher Appreciation section. Thanks for all you teach us, it is so appreciated!


----------



## GenJen54

To a fellow mod and fabulous forera, molti Congratulazioni!


----------



## Ralf

Ich wollte dir gerade einen großen Blumenstrauß zum Meilenstein 7000 pflücken ... da hab ich ihn doch tatsächlich gefunden ... Die besten Wünsche zum Jubiläum.

Ralf


----------



## nichec

Seven thousand times thank you


----------



## Alundra

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  

Alundra.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Feleci po toti posti u auti ca avare-a-e dare-e! 
Congratulations and thanks for all the help that you have given!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulazioni, Jana -- e grazie (sette) mille!

Elisabetta


----------



## Alfry

Meglio tardi che mai.

Ormai hanno detto tutto gli altri, si sono mangiati tutta la torta e le patatine. 

Hanno bevuto anche utto il vino 
Che dire? 

Complimentissimi superJana


----------



## Idioteque

Complimenti Jana!


----------



## leenico

Jana! Forgive me, I have no flowers or candy to give, just two simple words    "_mille grazie_"


----------



## cherine

*سبعة آلاف **مبروك*

*يا أجمل ينا في **الدنيا*

*May you always enlighten the forums*
*with your sweet presence*​*and knowledgeable posts*
​


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very much for your posts and help, Jana.


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni e un grazie sentito per la tua costante disponibilità.

Carlo


----------



## panjandrum

Well done, and much appreciated.
Thanks Jana.


----------



## Kelly B

I wish we had more languages in common; I only get to see how skilled you are at everything else! Congratulations and thanks.


----------



## elroy

*!بلاهوبرشاني*​

* !مام تي راد*​


----------



## danalto

Accipicchia quanto scrivi, Jana!


----------



## Jana337

Muchas gracias, cari amici.

Es ist immer ein Vergnügen to learn from all of you. 

ينا


----------



## Whodunit

Du bist ebenso magisch wie die Zahl 7 - und so waren auch deine bisherigen 7000 Beiträge. 

Was soll ich noch sagen?

* Ty jsi prostě magická. *​


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Du bist ebenso magisch wie die Zahl 7 - und so waren auch deine bisherigen 7000 Beiträge.
> 
> Was soll ich noch sagen?
> 
> * Ty *jsy jsi* prostě magický *(ich bin kein Mann  )* *​


 Danke. 

Jana


----------



## lauranazario

Dear Jana,
In sincere appreciation for all you bring to our forums, we have all pitched in to allow you the chance to increase your knowledge of local economies... 

Cariños,
Laurita


----------



## Jana337

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Dear Jana,
> In sincere appreciation for all you bring to our forums, we have all pitched in to allow you the chance to increase your knowledge of local economies...
> 
> Cariños,
> Laurita


Gracias, Laurita.


----------



## DDT

AAAAAARGH!!! Come sono in ritardo...beh, sono giustificato: sempre di corsa, di qua, di là, patati patata (questo è francese ma vuol dire la stessa cosa  )

Brava Jana, 7000 e + di questi giorni (e post naturalmente, visto che ne hai già fatti altri 300!) 

DDT


----------

